
Why Black Hole Interiors Grow (Almost) Forever - digital55
https://www.quantamagazine.org/why-black-hole-interiors-grow-forever-20181206/
======
c1ccccc1
I wonder what definition of "volume" Susskind is using here? Something
coordinate independent, presumably, though I don't really see how it's
possible to get around the issue of GR allowing many equally valid slices of
spacetime to be called "the present moment". Also, they can't be referring to
the Schwarzschild metric here, since that's static, and the article states
that the volume is increasing over time. It has to be some more complicated
solution that describes the collapse of a star into a black hole. Maybe the
Schwarzschild metric is the end state of such a collapse process and has
infinite volume according to Susskind's definition, though that's just
baseless speculation.

